

No matter what, FB will *never* delete your activity - sirnicolaz
http://oi57.tinypic.com/2u9gxt2.jpg

======
sirnicolaz
Original text at [https://www.facebook.com/about/privacy/your-
info](https://www.facebook.com/about/privacy/your-info)

